# funny songs



## clint308 (Dec 6, 2013)

whats your funny song ?
[video=youtube;pw8PpYBiDsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw8PpYBiDsc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

this was written for me I think...

[video=youtube;t7Y0I91rubg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7Y0I91rubg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

gonna be singing this for days now...


Dennis Leary.. 


[video=youtube;G_KDAicF0Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_KDAicF0Yo[/video]


----------



## CaretakerDad (Dec 6, 2013)

My Enormous Penis by Da Vincis Notebook, it always makes me happy  The feelings like a sun shiny day !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tlGbVwXcQYw


----------



## Commander Strax (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;LEZtII8rt_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEZtII8rt_Y[/video]

beat farmers


----------



## phyxel (Dec 6, 2013)

justin bieber..like all of his songs are funny....and sad..and disturbing on so many levels


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

Documentary!
[video=youtube;MgIwLeASnkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgIwLeASnkw[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sFacWGBJ_cs]http://youtu.be/sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4YnfnJCl1Ms]http://youtu.be/4YnfnJCl1Ms[/video]


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> [video=youtube_share;sFacWGBJ_cs]http://youtu.be/sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]


Lmao thats some funny shit.im gunna put that on a cd drive to the hood and bass it rolling 5 mph!


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;AqZcYPEszN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZcYPEszN8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

uno mas
[video=youtube;a7X8zI6CuC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7X8zI6CuC0[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

anything by John Valby is dirty and funny.. least was when I was about 16..
eat bite...
[video=youtube;HVGQ-f3qQXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVGQ-f3qQXE[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;ydE_vyvWIlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydE_vyvWIlo[/video]


----------



## Commander Strax (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zof2kdGrFjQ

south park...funny


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2013)

Fish on !

[video=youtube;VrWmsdOZpNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrWmsdOZpNM[/video]


----------



## colatraine (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;-s-wzTRwJMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s-wzTRwJMg[/video]

Most ZAPPA tunes for me!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 6, 2013)

I have loved this since it came out.

[video=youtube;0EBLdnRECKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBLdnRECKA[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;djYz6p3i-t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djYz6p3i-t0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been enjoying lonely island lately 
this is more just Natalie doing her thing... but their stuff is pretty funny
[video=youtube;TcEVHDluN-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcEVHDluN-M&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
SH420


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Dec 9, 2013)

Macklemore - Thrift Shop always cracks me up. It's more main stream but it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Dec 13, 2013)

wynona's big brown beaver - Primus

always makes me feel happier.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2013)

I like big tits !

[video=youtube;24m-V2f9-sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24m-V2f9-sY[/video]


----------



## FishHooks (Dec 13, 2013)

i like cereal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5_aFc2bWiM


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Dec 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;z2Zr3EgzbEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2Zr3EgzbEs[/video]


----------

